# omg I am such a horiable hedgehog owner



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Just barely When I was holding Herisson up and looking at his cute little face (listening for any strange noises see my post in health) I droped him. I feel so horriable! After about 3 seconds he got up and was walking normally with no sign of a limp. What other injories should I check for?! I feel so awful about this, especially since it is not the first time I droped him. The first time was not high at all, but I was standing this time.

Please exctuse my spelling I want to post this as fast as posiable so I am not bothering to use spell check.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Just watch him closely look for any swelling, lumps, tender spots etc. Look for blood in urine or feces. I had mine run off of my arm once but the floor was carpeted and has padding so I was lucky. I am 6'2" tall and was worried sick. Just keep an eye out for anything a little different. Hopefully he will be fine.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I just put him in his playpin to watch how he walked for a while. He scuttled around for a few seconds then put his quills up and froze.
After 5 minets or so he scooted into the corner and licked his nose several times (he also licked his nose when he fell).


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Bless his little heart. It's not uncommon to drop a hedgie, b/c they will sometimes SUDDENLY jump and you're not expecting it. *He's probably okay*, but I would keep a very close eye on him. There was a recent posting of another owner that dropped his hedgie (from a sitting position onto the kitchen floor)......and unfortunately his hedgie died the next morning. I'm sure that is NOT a common thing to happen, but you need to know how important it will be to keep a close eye on him. I'll keep my fingers crossed and PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

He landed on carpet not the kitchen floor, but the carpet is not super cushiony and I was standing not sitting. I am so worried. I will be sure to post asap tomarow and tell if I found any evidence of running on the wheel.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and Herisson (which is a great name, I know it means something but I forget what language?)

I hope he is okay please keep us updated.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Update please.......I hope Herisson is doing well and up and running last night!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Watch him closely for the next couple of weeks and if he goes off his food, odd coloured feces and urine, hibernation attempt or anything out of the ordinary, get him to the vet asap. Internal injuries can take a while to show up.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

(And Herisson means hedgehog in French)

Yes, please keep us updated! We'll keep our quills crossed...


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*Update!*

Herisson was up last night!!! I put a paper towel roll in front of his igloo so I would know if he walked around. He also ate some food, I can tell because of the dent that has crumbs on top. His litter box was used quite allot too. I also noticed that he dug under his wheel, there is a crevice in the shavings underneath it. I wish I knew if he drank water, but I don't know how to tell.

There is not so much evidence on the wheel however. I stayed up late reading in the other room so I would know if he ran on it because often he gets off to use the litter box. I went to bed at 1 something and still hadn't heard from him doing anything except eating once. at 6:15 he was on his wheel for a bit but not very long, and not jiggling it like crazy. I am not too concerned though because he may have run on it when I was asleep.

I just took him out (I held him over the bed to be safe) and he was alive which is the best news yet! He seemed fine for the most part. He looked at me licked his nose a few times and then started turning over. If I notice there is anything wrong from this point on I can always take him to the vet.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

To check his water, try filling the bowl using a measuring cup so say you put exactly 1/2 cup in it. (Or if you have a scale using grams and oz that would work better). Then in the AM pour it back in very carefully and see if it is the same.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Herisson seems perfectly fine. I put him in his playpen and he was exploring like his usual self. He also ran a storm on his wheel.  

I am wondering if I should check him for anything at the vet just in case. I have an appointment scheduled for 3:00 today to check for a repertory infection (see my post Respiratory Infection??!! in health).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Definitely tell the vet he was dropped. There isn't much they can do to test for internal injuries other than poke and prod because it won't show up on x-rays.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Definitely tell the vet he was dropped. There isn't much they can do to test for internal injuries other than poke and prod because it won't show up on x-rays.


Is that because of their quills? Why don't x-rays work?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

An xray wouldn't show up a tear in an organ. Xrays show up more solid things like bones and dense organs.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL I knew that - I can't believe I asked that question. I guess I skipped over the internal injuries part.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

This is nutty; but do vet's actually use MRIs or CAT scans? Just a question I have after reading this thread. Both would be able to pick up internal organ injury. 
R.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd report that Herisson is doing great! He ran on his wheel like a loony and kept some of us up. I have not noticed any thing out of the usual, but I am still going to keep a close watch on him.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Great!!!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Very good to hear. R.


----------

